
The Y chromosome is disappearing – so what will happen to men? - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2019/05/11/the-y-chromosome-is-disappearing-so-what-will-happen-to-men/
======
mimixco
Ultra click-baity title. The Y chromosome isn't going anywhere. This smells
like a man-hating "toxic masculinity" argument wrapped up in the pseudoscience
of one person's opinion.

